# the arts



## kelly45 (May 30, 2018)

All kinds of art is very important, and you have to prepare yourself for it. I was recently taking painting classes because I was motivated to see the works of Gabino Amaya Cacho; The way he plays with colors and his technique of abstract punctuation is wonderful. Now I want to try martial arts. Any suggestions?


----------



## pdg (May 30, 2018)

What do want to achieve from study of martial arts?


----------



## Ryan_ (May 31, 2018)

Is there anything in particular you want from MA?
Do you want to compete? 
Do you want to focus your learning on strikes, weapon work, or locks and throws/grappling? or a bit of everything?


----------



## Headhunter (May 31, 2018)

Do what works best for you


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 31, 2018)

Most martial arts aren't about expression, so focus on those that have that element. Unfortunately, for all the styles I'm familiar with, that will be more dependent upon the individual school or instructor than the style.


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

Well, with respect to the visual arts, I met Gabino and he is an excellent person and an excellent artist. Regarding martial arts, if you feel you could prosper in this ... why not?


----------

